# Sicherheitsthermostat Fussbodenheizung



## philipp00 (26 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Sicherheitsthermostat für die Fussbodenheizung, leider hatte ich noch nie so einen in den Fingern.
Auf was muss ich hier achten? Habt ihr einen Vorschlag für einen Typ?


----------



## hucki (26 Februar 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> ...einem Sicherheitsthermostat für die Fussbodenheizung


Wirklich einen Sicherheitsthermostat?

Oder eher einen Raumthermostat mit (Anschluss für) externen Fußbodenfühler?
Sowas z.B.: https://bernstein-badshop.de/heizsy...A-bi2Lm2wWNDY_EjsWNQL1Ok0sq4DF-BoCSnkQAvD_BwE

Gibt's dann natürlich von allen gängigen Elektroprogramm-Herstellern.


----------



## philipp00 (26 Februar 2021)

Ja ein Sicherheitsthermostat zum schutz der Bodenheizung, damit nich mit einer zuhohen Vorlauftemperatur fahren kann.


----------



## Heinileini (26 Februar 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> https://bernstein-badshop.de/heizsy...A-bi2Lm2wWNDY_EjsWNQL1Ok0sq4DF-BoCSnkQAvD_BwE


badshop doesn't sound very good! 
Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun ... diejenigen, die solche denglischen Bezeichnungen austüfteln. 
Z.B. wenn sie mit TopVerkaufsPreisen um Käufer werben ... oder sie wollen ehrlich sein und spekulieren darauf, dass der Kunde das nicht durchschaut ? 
Vater, vergib mir diesen OffTopic


----------



## ducati (26 Februar 2021)

https://www.jumo.de/web/products/apps/productdetailpage?pdpId=603031

Jumo ist da Standard...

Die Frage, ob es unbedingt ein Sicherheitstemperaturwächter sein muss, oder evtl. auch ein günstigerer Temperaturregler ausreicht...

https://www.jumo.de/web/products/apps/productdetailpage?pdpId=603021


----------



## adiemus84 (26 Februar 2021)

Meines ging vor ein paar Wochen kaputt. Ich habe mir dann wieder ein Anlegethermostat gekauft.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Februar 2021)

alternativ kann man auch einen Rücklauftemperaturbegrenzer einbauen, der schließt auch wenn es zu warm wird.
https://www.imi-hydronic.com/sites/...eier&pid=495872c2-cc26-47e3-bf98-e1ca63b51e20

Der muss aber am Heizungsverteiler im Rücklauf installiert werden.


----------



## MSommer (27 Februar 2021)

Wie wäre es denn mit diesem Anlege-Temperaturwächter zur VL-Temperaturüberwachung und Meldung. Am besten mit Inneneinstellung um zu vermeiden, dass versehentlich am Temperaturwächter manipuliert wird. Zum Bespiel diesen Anlegethermostat:
https://spluss.de/de/produkte/tempe...getemperaturregler-anlegethermostat/altr-060/
oder diesen Anlegethermostat mit geringerer Schaltdifferenz:  https://spluss.de/de/produkte/tempe...anlegetemperaturregler-anlegethermostat/altr/

Einen Sicherheitsthermostat (mit mechanischer Veriegelung) braucht es nicht.
Wichtig ist dass bei ansprechen des Temperaturwächters die FBH-Pumpe abgeschaltet wird und falls vorhanden, der FBH-Mischer geschlossen wird, wenn die Pumpe abschaltet . 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Februar 2021)

Hallo Phillip,

man unterscheidet zunächst in:

- Temperaturwächter (TW)
- Sicherheitstemperaturwächter (STW)
- Sicherheitstemperaturbegrenzer (STB)

die funktionellen Unterschiede sind z.Bsp. auf Wikipedia kurz und bündig erklärt. Da du von "Sicherheitsthermostat" sprichst, kämen wohl nur die letzten beiden Funktionen in Frage.

Das zweite Kriterium ist die Bauform bzw. die Einbaumöglichkeit. Hier gibt es u.a. Geräte mit Tauchhülseneinbau, mit Kapillarrohr oder als Anlegethermostat. Falls das Gerät nachträglich angebaut werden soll, ist die Bauform als Anlegethermostat meist die einfachste Möglichkeit. Die bereits genannten Geräte von S+S REGELTECHNIK kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen. Natürlich gibt es zahlreiche andere Anbieter. Als sicherheitstechnische Funktion sollte man die Abschaltung hardwareseitig und drahtbruchsicher vorsehen, als STB zusätzlich speichernd (Selbsthaltung).


----------



## philipp00 (1 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Danke für eure Feedback, werde einen Jumo nehmen, habe gesehen da ich bereits ein Rohr (Anschluss vorbereitet)
Noch  einen kleine Frage, die Hülse die am Rohr vorbereitet ist hat einen  länge von 100mm, würded ihr dei Sondenlänge nun 100mm machen oder 150mm  (siehe Zeichnung)


----------



## MSommer (1 März 2021)

Normalerweise wird die Tauchhülse so montiert, dass die Tauchrohrspitze ungefähr Mittig zum Rohr steht. Da der angeschweiste Stutzen eine Länge von 100mm hat,  wird eine Tauchhülsenlänge von 150mm notwendig. Zum anpassen des Stutzens gibt es Messing-Gewindeverlängerungen in unterschiedlichen  Längen von 10-30mm, abgestuft in 5mm. Hier kommt es auf den Rohrinnendurchmesser an, ob eine Gewindeverlängerung benötigt wird.
Wichtig ist, dass sowohl der Stutzen als auch die Verlängerung zum Gewinde der Tauchhülse (meist 1/2") passt.
Gruß Michael


----------



## philipp00 (1 März 2021)

Super, danke für dein Feedback, dann ist soweit alles klar.


----------



## philipp00 (2 März 2021)

Habe noch einen kleine Unklarheit.
Folgende Situation ich habe drei Wärmespeicher in Serie, wieviele Temperatursensoren würded ihr anbringen nur beim ersten und letzen oder bei jedem der drei Speicher oben und unten?


----------



## MSommer (3 März 2021)

Also ich würde es wie folgt lösen:
- Eintritt 1. Speicher: 1 Temperaturfühler
- Eintritt 2. Speicher: 1 Temperaturfühler
- Eintritt 3. Speicher: 1 Temperaturfühler
- Austritt 3. Speicher: 1 Temperaturfühler
Austrittsfühler an den Speichern 1+2 braucht es nicht, da diese Temperaturen identisch sind mit den Eintrittstemperaturen zu den Speichern 2+3 
Gruß Michael

Ergänzung: ich würde trotzdem Fühlerstutzen an allen Ein-/Ausgängen anbringen lassen.


----------



## philipp00 (3 März 2021)

Wieso trotzdem an allen Ein- / Ausgängen obwohl du beschrieben hast nur bei Nr. 3?


----------



## MSommer (3 März 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Wieso trotzdem an allen Ein- / Ausgängen obwohl du beschrieben hast nur bei Nr. 3?




Wenn man eine Hydraulik neu installiert, ist es kein großer Kostenfaktor wenn man zusätzliche Fühlerstutzen sinnvoll platziert um nicht bei späteren Nachrüstungen das Rohrsystem nicht auch noch anpassen zu müssen. Dann ist der Aufwand halt hoch. Jeder so wie er es mag.
Gruß Michael


----------



## philipp00 (3 März 2021)

Danke für dein Feedback. da hast du recht, ging mir nur um das Verständnis. Damit ich auch ein Argument habe. ;-)

Gruss


----------

